# Blindfold competition



## Doudou (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi everyone !!
I just want to submit an idea : 
My reflexion about that began when I wondered : Is it better to do 1 solve blindfolded in 2 minutes or 3 solves and each of them in 3 minutes ????

My answer is for the second one. And Matyas is for me really more impressive because he never missed a cube (except in belgium open, where it should have been DNF instead of +2) than because of his times....
I mean I don't find the rules correct, because I find better to solve 95% of the cubes in 4 minutes than solving 10% of the cubes in 2 minutes.

I thought to change the rules, and to do in each blindfold competition a best of 3, and the average time is the average of the 2 best times. So only one DNF is allowed.

What do you think about that ??


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2007)

Doudou said:


> Hi everyone !!
> I just want to submit an idea :
> That begins when I wondered : Is it better to do 1 solve blindfolded in 2 minutes or 3 solves and each of them in 3 minutes ????


I think one solve in 2 minutes should be considered as better.

But i like your mean of 3 idea. 2 attempts in a competition are too less in my opinion. With 2 attempts you only have one safety attempt and if you make a mistake, you have to risk too much to get a good time and often get DNF.
At Polish Open i wanted to get at least one successful attempt, so i went extremely slow at my first attempt. Unfortunately the scramble was very easy, but i didn't realised that til the end of memorization. But at this time i already wasted too much time to get a good time. With 3 attemps you have the chance to go for 95-100% of speed at the first 2 attempts. And if you DNF one of them you have to go slow for the last one to get an average. I like the idea


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm. Personally I think 3 attempts would be better, but still do it on single best. Two attempts to get a good solve isn't much, but the added pressure of no DNFing would make it extremely difficult.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2007)

Why does everyone want to change the rules? Is there something wrong with the current rules?

Maybe we should change Fewest Moves to "best of 3" because if you make one small mistake (r instead of R) you get a DNF


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2007)

Edouard, welcome to the forum. Nice to see you here.



> Is it better to do 1 solve blindfolded in 2 minutes or 3 solves and each of them in 3 minutes ????


That is a tough comparison since they are two separate events (single & multi-BLD). I'd rather have a higher percent correct in a longer period instead of few correct in a short period.


----------



## Doudou (Sep 27, 2007)

So Arnaud why do you want to change the rules ? Is it something wrong ? 

The rules are good... But could be more fair I think. And about the blindfold, it was an idea to have 2 events : single/average. Like in others events. And because I find more impressive someone who finish all his cubes blindfolded (when he is doing a demonstration.. for example). I don't do BLD in competition, so I understand people who say it would be too difficult to success 2 times out of 3 tries. 

Don't you think it could be possible, and more fair ??


----------

